# Work-from-Home couple going to canada, questions



## Joanes (Jul 29, 2008)

My girlfriend and I are interested in moving to Toronto or Montreal. I have been working from home as a graphic designer for a US company for 5+ years. I pay all the bills and my girlfriend has not worked in several years and will not be attempting to get a Canadian job. I will be driving my own car. We are in our 20's. Therefore, I do not need any sort of working permissions. I am not even sure how long I would like to stay in Canada, possibly 6 months, possibly several years. I am an artist and want to basically bring my life and all that it takes to make my creations to Canada, and see how it goes. I do not want to lose my US citizenship because I may very well want to return at some point and often will for my art shows. I realize that I can stay on a temp visa for 6 months, but the thing is, I have a massive truckload of stuff that I want to move with me. I don't think I can drive in with all of that stuff in the back and just say, "Hi, I'm only visiting!" 

Can anyone give me any insight into what my steps should be?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I wouldn't be so sure that you don't need any sort of working permission if your intention is to stay in Canada. NAFTA provisions only apply to business people on "temporary" visits to Canada. If you're moving up north, you probably want to take a look at the Canadian Immigration website section on Self-Employed individuals here: Frequently asked questions: Entrepreneurs and investors
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joanes (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I did read those guidelines previously and none of them seemed to fit my situation. I am not self-employed or freelance since I have been on regular payroll with my company for several years. It is simply that I do not work on location at the company so I am free to move.


----------



## marysmithco (Aug 1, 2008)

We are in a similar situation - husband & I own a company with two employees (he and I) and do not fall directly into the self-employed (there actually is a corporation on paper) nor the enterpenuer categories. Any other self-employed/employed-but-free-to-live-wherever-we-want expats want to share which steps should be taken? I want to work outside the home and we would like to become citizens of CA.


----------

